# Big fraternal twins??



## AutumnSky

I had a growth scan yesterday at 31w1d, and my twins are measuring huge!! They are measuring at least 2 weeks ahead for everything i.e. head circumference, abdominal circumference etc, and based on these measurements, they have estimated weights of over 4.5lbs each!

Now, obviously, this is fab news. But I'm just concerned that;

a) They're going to be premature because they're going to run out of space soon. Its good that they're big, but it doesn't mean that their lungs are mature yet.

b) If I do reach 37-38 weeks, I'm going to be having *TWO* 9lb monsters at this rate, lol! How on earth will I cope - I can barely walk now some days!!

I know the weight estimates via ultrasound scan aren't very reliable though. 

Any similar experiences??

Also, twin a is now breech, and twin b is still transverse. Is there still time for them to turn head down, realistically? Especially since they're measuring big - surely they're quickly running out of room to turn!!

:kiss:


----------



## knitbit

I'm behind you, so I can't offer any advice. How great to have such healthy babies in there. Perhaps your body knows what it's doing and you will just end up with robust and healthy full term babies! Good luck!


----------



## auntcarrie

I delivered my second set at 37 weeks (well, 36+6) and A was 7 lb 5 oz, B was 7 lb 1 oz. Yep. 14+1/2 lbs of baby. 

I was in a lot of pain thru the whole pregnancy really - walking from one room to another made me break a sweat - rolling over in bed was a nightmare. After about 34 weeks I had my OB write me out of work. I was working from home at that time (my belly couldn't fit behind the steering wheel and I'm not joking!) but couldn't even sit on my bed to work for very long. Only comfortable position was laying on my side.

Hoping this doesn't scare you. I know a few people who delivered twins where one was in the 8 lb range but can't remember 9 lb baby twins... I think you'll either go into labor early because of their size, or they'll induce you. And remember - ultrasounds are subjective! They are not 100% accurate, it's an estimate. They measured my first set as bigger than they were when I delivered them.

If you are nervous about early delivery - there are plenty of threads on here with what to expect & NICU support. I can tell you my first set was delivered at 35+5 via emergency C and just one baby spent 8 hours in the NICU... the smaller one (5 lb 7 oz) didn't have to go to the NICU at all. If you can make it to 35 weeks your chances of a NICU visit go way down.

GOOD LUCK!!!!!!! Hang in there - the pain is awful but it will all be over soon. And it's soooooo worth it, I promise.

PS- Yes, there is still time for them to turn! Another week or two...


----------



## mamato2more

You wont have two nine pounders...I usually have nine pounders for my singletons, but my twins were just under and just over 7lbs..They left with me the next day...You are not going to be able to do much towards the end..Plan on that..Just stay down, and keep eating!


----------



## ems1

My boys were born at 33 weeks and were 5lb7oz and 4lb7oz. Spent two weeks in neonatal unit to learn how to feed etc and then came home, no breathing problems. My nans twins weighed in at just over 7lb each.


----------



## Mrs R

I would take growth scans with a pinch of salt. I had one about 4 weeks before my twins were born and they told me each baby was about 3lb 12 oz each. A month later they were born at 3lb 11oz and 4lb 15oz. Its just an estimate really and can be way off as mine was x


----------



## Mea

Well done on such good sizes, but like others have said they really can't be trusted. at 32 weeks mine were predicted to be about 3lb and 4lb and when they were born at 37 weeks they were 5lb 11 and 5lb 13.


----------



## FatKat

I was never given weights as the hospital told me there were very unreliable. I was told from about 32 weeks that twin 2 was measuring 4 weeks ahead and he weighed 7lbs 11 when he was born and the other one 7lbs 4 so not the big massive boy I thought I was going to have :flower:


----------



## lizziedripping

Hii hun. Mine were estimated at 4 and 5Ibs at 31wks, and ended up being 9 and 7Ibs 4 at 38wks. Given their final weights these 31wk predictions were underestimated - growth scans are notoriously inaccurate. 

Don't worry, as the ladies have already said, even when twins are predicted larger, that usually means around 7Ibs each. Most women I have come across who have had previously large singletons (over 9Ibs), then have twins in the 6/7Ib range, which is big for twins. My first baby was 9 1, so one of the twins was his weight, but as Carrie says, 9Ib twins are unusual.

Here is a fab sight I used when tracking twin weights, and according to it yours should be no more than 7Ibs ish at 38wks. If they are bigger than that, I can assure you hun it's doable - if not a tad uncomfortable. Also, big twins does not mean early delivery. I had a massive uterus but the boys were showing no signs of coming on their own by the time I had my section at 38wks - if anything an over-distended uterus fails to contract because it is tired (consultants words) ;) xxx

https://www.twinstuff.com/twinweights.htm


----------



## Ambersachef

I just had an u/s today.. I am 31 weeks 3 days. Both of my frat twins measure 4 1/2 lbs.. give or take an ounce for each.. I got u/s every other week up until last week. Now its every week. My u/s tech is very accurate. She had my last pregnancy pegged down to 2 ounce difference. 
I do know what you mean though about your body. I have only gained 15 pounds so far and am an average size person (not overweight/underweight prepregnancy) My doctor says I am doing great, my other two pregnancies i didnt' gain a whole bunch, Its just my body i guess... 
However, she did say she will probably do a c/s around 35-36 weeks. Because of them not having any room in side my uterus at that point..
Anyways, Hope all is well.. It was nice seeing someone on here with the same baby measurements as me.


----------

